# Licking Paws Excessively



## alex_dodge1977 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good day folks. I am at my wits end in trying to figure out why my dear Bella is licking her paws raw, as well as parts of her belly. I have gone as far as wrapping her paws in soft ace bandages which she eventually pulls off. Do any of you have any ideas of what I could try. Any help or suggestions would be most appreciated. Thank you in advance and take care.

Alex


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

alex_dodge1977 said:


> Good day folks. I am at my wits end in trying to figure out why my dear Bella is licking her paws raw, as well as parts of her belly. I have gone as far as wrapping her paws in soft ace bandages which she eventually pulls off. Do any of you have any ideas of what I could try. Any help or suggestions would be most appreciated. Thank you in advance and take care.
> 
> Alex


Probably some kind of allergy irritation from her food. What do you feed?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

totally allergy, does she shake her head like there is water in it? or scratch at her ears too? Not sure where you are but Change ins seasons can also cause allergies to pop up. I say put her on some benadryl to get her to stop itching and licking. get her feeling better so you can start trying to figure out if its a food based allergy (chicken based kibbles or ones with grains in them) like pitbullmama said. Or if its laundry detergent, food cleaner, hay fever, seasonal type allergy.... My boy is allergic to chicken, beef and grains as well as in the spring he needs to go on Benadryl for like a month.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

To Funny, my white APBT Bella has started this for the last 2 months. Licking he Paws & Shaking her head. I feed Lamb & Rice because ive has so many problems with grain based foods in the past with all the Dogs. They all get a Treat at 6am every morning, its a Bone & they arent very Good for them but its a Quick snack the 3 of them enjoy. Ofcourse its all Fillers so thats the first thing i stopped 3 weeks ago. Bella stopped the Paw Licking however she still shakes her Head as soon as she wakes up. When ever she wakes she shakes herself Dizzy. Her ear Looks Dry, red, and warm once she shakes it till its irritated ofcourse & she has Now Itched them & the other Dogs have licking them to the point they wont stop getting irritated. Im trying to heal them with Anti Itch, Dog ear cleaner & Cortisone cream. Any other suggestions ?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

How do they smell?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

One thing it could be if you live in the winter like me and the rock salt people out on sidewalks has burned my boys paws. Do you wipe them when you get home from a walk?


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

My dog will lick when her allergies flare up. She's been tested and has environmental allergies. You probably want to check with your vet, but if it is related to an allergy you can try the benadryl. My dog also takes zyrtec per her vet.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

All great Sugestion. The Dogs do have a 1/4 acre fenced in out the back door so no Salt issues but Envirmental could be it.


----------

